# Firebox insulation



## fourthwind (Aug 23, 2010)

I am building a 250 gallon RF trailer unit.  Yesterday my partner and builder got a "smoking" deal on some sheets of 3/16 steel plate.  I want to use it to do a double wall with an insulater between the layers.  Has anyone used sand as an insulater?  I know it's not lite weight, but it's cheap, and I would think it would do well.  Any comments?


----------



## tom37 (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats on the steel score.

I'm not sure if the sand would insulate the box or just be a heat sink.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 1, 2010)

If you could find ceramic fiber called Cerwool it would do the trick.we use it here in foundry operations around alot of serious heat.it starts out around  2 inches thick but compresses to about a 1/2 inch.just my 2 cents


----------



## eman (Nov 1, 2010)

Cerwool also known as rock wool or mineral wool would be the ticket.

 Just make sure and wear sleeves and gloves and a dust mask when handleing it.

 Makes the itch from fibrglass seem like a bubble bath.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 1, 2010)

Check Here for Ceramic Fiber...

http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/ProductList.aspx?GroupID=10912


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  We start cutting metal here in the next couple day's.  I will look for this stuff locally.  It appears to be pretty economical as well.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 2, 2010)

Didn't BBQ Engineer do an insulated build when he built Iron Maiden?


----------

